# Ya casi terminando mi transmisor de 3W



## locoar07 (Abr 17, 2007)

Bueno estoy por terminar mi nuevo proyecto ya casi no me falta nada me falta poner solamente la bobina yy la antenas y una par de cosas ya casi lo termino lo que tengo dudas es sobre el potenciometro que me vendieron y el capacitor de 270 uf de poliester ya que me parecen demasiados grandes para el circuito y me da desconfianza. 
otra cosa es Transistor 2N3886 que le puse en realidad no encontre el que aparece en la web y en algunas casa de electronica me dijieron que no existia y que el componente que yo buscaba era el 2N3866 y bueno lo compre.
hasta ahora no lo e probado espero que me resuelvan estas dudas por si no me llega a andar ya se cuales pueden ser mis fallas.

Me olvida de algo me econtre con el dilema de que el diagrama tiene varias entradas de sonido pero cada una de estas se conectan a un solo punto en la placa y no se que hacer ya que compre una entradas de pin fino estereo  conecto una de las patas nomas al circuito???
Es una boludes pero no es menos importante ya que una pequeña falla y el circuito no anda me sucedio con mi anterior circuito el cual publique unas fotos


----------



## capitanp (Abr 17, 2007)

creo que deberias  ver que este transistor no es de 3Watts sino de 1W

http://www.globes.de/weborder/svliste/pdf/2N3866AMICROSEMI.pdf

y el que pediste originalmente (2N3886) es un tyristor


----------



## locoar07 (Abr 17, 2007)

me olvidava de la foto
http://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01795jj0.jpg

Ahora me voy para el cole jeje


----------



## locoar07 (Abr 17, 2007)

Disculpa no aclare de donde habia sacado al circuito.
lo saque de pablin el  Transmisor de FM de 3w (EXPERIMENTAL) por eso puse como titulo eso
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm3w/index.htm


----------



## locoar07 (Abr 17, 2007)

Escribo para contarles de que no e podido hacer funcionar mi transmisor creo que es por el transmisor 2N3886 el cual no consegui y puse el 2N3866 otra cosa es la bobina que no sabia muy bien como hacerla haci que meti mano y creo que quedo vastante bien.
Otra cosa que le tengo desconfiansa es al varicap que no trae escrito nada y eso se lo vendieron a mi viejo en una tienda de elctronica como el varicap que yo pedi estoy medio mal por que estaba ensusiasmado con este proyecto espero que me ayuden le desjo unas fotitos para que vean como esta todo yy si ven algo fuera de lugar me avisan 

http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01801zg6.jpg

http://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01802pf0.jpg

http://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01803pm2.jpg

http://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01804sg6.jpg


----------



## first (Abr 17, 2007)

¿Porque no compraste el 2n4427original? Otra cosa es que veo la bobina con las espiras muy separadas, intenta ponerlas mas juntas, pero no pegadas.

Saludos


----------



## first (Abr 17, 2007)

Por cierto los condensadores no son de 270uf si no de 270nf por eso los ves grandes, aunque me estraña que hayas conseguido 270uf en poliester no se , o igual son de 270nf pero 1000 voltios  pero no tiene importancia déjale esos mismos, solo filtran la corriente de la FA.

Saludos


----------



## locoar07 (Abr 17, 2007)

A ok esta bien los condensadores esos me parecian gigantes pero si tu lo dices estara bien no saves lo que me costo encontrar unos de 270 me recorri 9 negocios y en el ultimo que fuy lo encontre ya estaba por tomar la decicion de comprar unos de 330 que esos los conseguia.
y por lo del transmisor no compre el 2n4427 por que me querian fajar 15 mangos por cada uno yy los otros me lo cobraban 35 centavos jajja .
Entonces que decis puede ser que no funcione por el transmisor 2N3866 ???? pucha estoy re caliente voy a tener que parar el proyecto hasta que viaje a algun lado para poder comprar los componentes 

Disculpa otra pegunta para que sirve el varicap ??


----------



## first (Abr 18, 2007)

el varicap varia su capacidad y modula la frecuencia. ¿15Euros? dolares? por cada transistor? no puede ser. Con el 3866 prueba a poner los condensadores C7 y C8 a una capacidad mas alta, hasta que oscile. Y seguramente tienes que cambiar tambien la polarizaciones de las bases, que son las resistencias 8,9,10,y 11.

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Abr 18, 2007)

El punto medio de la bobina deve ser mas corto (no debe ser textual como el dibujo,solo es un dibujo)  y el cap variable esta roto???


----------



## locoar07 (Abr 18, 2007)

bueno me quisieron cobrar 15 pesos argentinos cada uno yy no dave gastar esa plata ademas nunca puede salir eso como vos desis...
Upss.. si tengo que cambiar todo eso mejor compro los NPN 2N4427 yy los cambio y listo ademas si les dejo esos creo que son de menor potencia por lo que estuve leyendo, Por lo del cap variable creo que te referis al trimer si esta roto cuando lo empuje para insertarlo en la placa se me rompio el plastiquito ese el cual se ve en la foto no creo que afecte en nada el funcionamiento del mismo ya que es solamente el plastico que lo recubre.
Por lo del punto medio voy a tomar nota cuando tenga tiempo lo voy a cambiar


----------



## first (Abr 18, 2007)

Te diré,capitanp tiene razón, no había visto las fotos en grande, el cable central es muy largo, después me da la sensación de que las patas de la resistencia están rozando la carcasa de transistor. 

Saludos


----------



## locoar07 (Abr 18, 2007)

Ahora que lo desis me e fijado no la resistencia no esta tocando la carcaza del transmisor lo que me entro en duda es que si los capasitores de 22 pF Cerámicos estan tocando por que los veo muy junto mejor voy a intentar acomodarlos de forma que quede seguro ke no se tocan pese que esto no afectaba en nada el funcionamiento que cosa gracias por darme esa información


----------



## locoar07 (Abr 18, 2007)

A otra cosa que me olvide alguien me dijo que la apretara a la bobina para que quedara mas chico pero que nos e tocaran ninguna de las vueltas lo hice pero ahora que volvi a leer la información que esta en la pagina de pablin me di cuenta que dice que la bobina tiene que tener una longitud aproximada de 20mm yy cuando lo aprete me quedo de apenas 10mm 

Les pongo textualmente lo que dice en la pag... 



> Bobina de sintonía: 5 espiras de hilo de cobre esmaltado de 1 mmØ , devanadas separadas con diámetro 10 mm Y longitud bobina aprox. 20 mm


----------



## first (Abr 19, 2007)

No se en la foto me dio la impresión que estaba un poco deformada, fíjate que mas abajo pone que los extremos de la bobina tienen que coincidir con los agujeros de la placa pcb. En cualquier caso puedes ir modificando la separación hasta que oscile. Igual te quedo el pcb mas pequeño que el original o algo.

Saludos


----------



## locoar07 (Abr 19, 2007)

Si la verdad que no se entinede muy bien lo de la bobina ya que dice que tiene que ser de 20mm yy los abujeros en el PCB son de 10 mm.
Creo que el pcb ,me quedo igual como dice la pag 43 x 74 mm medido con una regla me da exactamente igual la verdad es que me tiene desconsertado


----------



## alberto81 (Abr 27, 2007)

Yo queria decir que hice este transmisor fm de 3 W, lo hice funcionar despues de mover el capacitor variable un buen rato (sintoniza en los 88 mhz aprox) y el cable de la antena lo conecte a una antena telescopica de radio pero el tema es que cuando muevo un poquito la antena de lugar...se va de frecuencia lo mismo me pasa con el cable del audio, si lo muevo se va de sintonia y no la puedo encontrar mas, por que sucede esto?, se puede arreglar?
saludos..


----------



## piojoman (Jun 25, 2007)

alguien verifico la estabilidad del circuito en cuanto a frecuencias??? no se usan cristal de cuarzo para conseguir circuitos altamente estables en frecuencias para el oscilador??? o estoy muy equivocado???


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 25, 2007)

Te recomiendo que busques el esquema/dibujo de una antena de FM mejor tipo dipolo.
Puede ser un tema de desacoplo de impedancias, ho sea te sale la radiofrecuencia hasta por las orejas en vez de salir por la antena.

Sencillo que pasa si unes una mangera muy gorda con otra pequeñita, pues que te mojas los pantalones, esto te puede estar pasando, todo mojado....

Tambien es aconsejable meterlo en una c aja metalica, aunque sea de glletas para hacer las pruebas, puede que entre señal por la tomad de audio.


Aunque no sea cuarzada si el diseño esta bien echo deberia aguantas un buen rato sin problemas, a caso la radio del abuelo se desviada.

Un saludos compañeros.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 28, 2007)

Yo arme este circuito con dos transistores 2n4427... a mi me gatillaron $1 menos jejeje me costaron $14 cada uno... los otros simplemente no los consegui... el circuito no me funcionó... lo armé tal cual, copié el circuito impreso con lujo de detalle pero nada...

Un usuario de este foro, VichoT me habló de diferentes tipos FM y PM como diferentes tipos de modulación... es la primera vez que leo de eso... pero bue... ESTE es un verdadero transmisor de fm... a pesar de que puede no funcionar jeje

Ahora me tomé el trabajito de buscar la plaquetita... y comenzar a repasar todo otra vez... pero ahora lo miro de atras para delante... o sea... arranco del lado del oscilador...

locoar07 nunca nos dijo si funciono o no...


----------



## locoar07 (Jul 29, 2007)

No nunca me funciono tadavia lo tengo armado si sabes de como hacerlo funcionar me interesaria mucho ya que tenerlo asi es tirar dinero a la basura. 
Hace un tiempo atras encontre un post donde alguien que habia armado el mismo circuito y habia dicho de que los transmisores calentaban mucho nunca se quejo de que no funcionara si no mal recuerdo.
si llego a entontrarlo edito el post y agrego el link.

Edit:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about13770.html


----------



## lsedr (May 14, 2010)

este es el mejor transmisor fm que he construido es potente y estable
http://www.diy-electronic-projects.com/p121-4W-FM-Transmitter


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2010)

lsedr dijo:


> este es el mejor transmisor fm que he construido es potente y estable
> http://www.diy-electronic-projects.com/p121-4W-FM-Transmitter



*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*1)* *No escribir todo en Mayúsculas*. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 16, 2010)

lsedr dijo:


> este es el mejor transmisor fm que he construido es potente y estable
> http://www.diy-electronic-projects.com/p121-4W-FM-Transmitter



yo he armado este transmisor y lo tengo funcionando, trabaja bien...


----------



## Imzas (Ago 18, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> creo que deberias  ver que este transistor no es de 3Watts sino de 1W
> 
> http://www.globes.de/weborder/svliste/pdf/2N3866AMICROSEMI.pdf
> 
> y el que pediste originalmente (2N3886) es un tyristor


  que raro, yo pensaba que el 2n3866 era un transistor de rf que entregaba 3 watts, incluso yo use uno de esos en un amplifier de rf hace tiempo. .


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 19, 2010)

Para dar luces a todo esto envío el datasheet de PHILIPS. del los transistores 2N4427 y 2N3866.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 19, 2010)

cuando iva a dar mi respuesta ya lo ha hecho van der ziel, yo creo que el transmisor funcionara bien con cualquiera de los dos transistores, les dejo un link donde pueden entrar y buscar los datos de los semiconductores que deseen http://nte01.nteinc.com/nte/NTExRefSemiProd.nsf/$$Search?OpenForm


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 19, 2010)

Mirando el datasheet, específicamente para el 2N3866, la máxima ganancia se logra trabajando este componente a 24 voltios, por eso es posible que en algunos circuitos no trabaje como el 2N4427, es un dato que puede ahorrarnos alguno que otro dolorcillo de cabeza... en mis inicios ya me paso...


----------



## JulianSTK (Feb 13, 2011)

Hola!! estoy construyendo este transmisor de fm, tengo un oscilador de cristal de 40000 Mhz, he visto comentarios acerca de su buena estabilidad de frecuancia, me gustaría saber que componente puedo reemplazar por este cristal, o si se puede colocar en vez del diodo varicap que por cierto no lo encuantro y es muy difícil de conseguir. Gracias por la atención ;-)


----------



## rolapolas (Jul 6, 2011)

yo lo arme con los transistores 2n4427 creo que igual al circuito de pabliin pero excluyendo la etapa de preamplificación y no funciono .
eldiodo variacap bb 105g no lo conseguí y lo reemplacé por un bb 109g.Podrá ser ese el problema???


----------



## Imzas (Jul 7, 2011)

locoar07 dijo:


> otra cosa es _Transistor 2N3886_ que le puse en realidad no encontre el que aparece en la web y en algunas casa de electronica me dijieron que no existia y que el componente que yo buscaba era el 2N3866 y bueno lo compre.


De seguro buscabas el 2N38*66* no el 86 por eso no lo encontraste de seguro. EL 2N2219 creo que se reemplaza por el 2n2218.

Generalmente estos circuitos de pocas o ninguna etapa amplificadorea suelen ser bastante inestables, pero para experimentar y sentir el gozo de escuchar nuestra voz y/o musica en el receptor esta _de luxe_.
Saludos.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Jul 9, 2011)

el circuito yo lo arme hace un tiempo pero tuve que hacer modificaciones,compre un par de transistores 2N3053, los cuales son mucho mas baratos $1 USD, estuve bastante tiempo jugando con este transmisor, obtuve un alcance de unos 6 kms, claro que le coloque un pll y un codificador stereo, pero a pesar del alcance el circuito se corria tanto de frecuencia que hasta el pll se desenganchaba, asi que lo lanze al bote de basura y comence un diseño propio con tres transistores, como oscilador un c9018, como separador c9013 y en la etapa final un 2n3053 con lo que obtuve medio watt y yo creo que colocando un 2N4427 en vez del 2N3053 perfectamente tendremos 1 watt en la antena, bueno mis amigos lo dejo como tarea a mi me funciona muy bien aunque debo decir que el oscilador es un poco ruidoso estoy trabajando en ello ahora para mejorar ese detalle, para referencia obtuve alrededor de 7 volts sobre una carga de 50 ohms y logre un alcance de 5 km con la antena a tres metros de altura, un dipolo vertical.

espero les sirva de referencia para que construyan algo mas estable y sencillo que se puede armar en una tarde los componentes activos ya estan y el pcb listo para el planchado, usa un unico trimmer de ajuste de 50 pf, ahora a experimentar.... los valores me los reservo por derechos de autor, es mi trabajo. Lo he mostrado solo como referencia.


----------

